# Broncos Going To The Superbowl 50!



## SeaBreeze

Broncos won over the New England Patriots in yesterday's game, which made them the AFC Champions and send them on their way to the Superbowl 50.  Who do you want to win?


----------



## SeaBreeze

​


----------



## Falcon

Broncos !!  With fully inflated balls.


----------



## Don M.

Yippee...the Bronco's and KC Chiefs are about the Only teams I root for.  Hopefully, Denver can win the Superbowl.


----------



## jujube

Well, I'm rooting for the Carolina Panthers.  Most of my granddaughter's college athletic scholarship came from the Panthers.  I intend to show my gratitude by cheering them on.


----------



## FazeFour

*yyeehaaww!!!*


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

My wife asked me yesterday, whom do I want to win?  I replied, I guess Denver I hate them less than the Patriots.  I was a fan of Denver when Elway was there but Manning can't sing very well on his insurance commercial & should not give up his day job.

Early odds give the Panther's a +4.5 edge.


----------



## Ameriscot

I have zero interest in American football, but my TN friends are very excited because their hero Peyton Manning is with the Broncos.  I remember him on the UT team when I worked there in the 90's.  He was a very nice guy and everybody loved him.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Falcon said:


> Broncos !!  With fully inflated balls.





Son_of_Perdition said:


> My wife asked me yesterday, whom do I want to win?  I replied, I guess Denver I hate them less than the Patriots.  I was a fan of Denver when Elway was there but *Manning can't sing* very well on his insurance commercial & should not give up his day job.
> 
> Early odds give the Panther's a +4.5 edge.



Ditto on Denver, but Manning will have his hands full..As for his singing, he is singing all the way to the bank!! I read that he is the highest paid for endorsements..


----------



## fureverywhere

Hubby watches the game downstairs and we watch the Puppy Bowl in the bedroom. Something for everyone


----------



## Son_of_Perdition




----------



## SeaBreeze

Old Superbowl commercials with the Clydesdales


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx

SeaBreeze said:


>



There was a TV show last night about the past 50 years of SB Commercials..This one won  as the best....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ken N Tx said:


> There was a TV show last night about the past 50 years of SB Commercials..This one won  as the best....



I didn't get to watch that show Ken, but I do like that commercial and the song is excellent too.  Here's a baby that was born back in those days.


----------



## JudyB

Well my Cardinals lost so now it's...


----------



## Lon

_​'m a real Horses Ass so I gotta go with the Broncs._


----------



## Don M.

I'll be pulling for the Broncos, but the Las Vegas odds makers are betting on the Panthers.


----------



## SeaBreeze

​


----------



## Babsinbloom65

I can't resist. Are you ready for some football! I am and I want the Broncos to win. And I am hoping that after that win Peyton Manning will NOT be announcing his retirement.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I want them to win too Babs, but I think Peyton will retire even after a win.  I think he would prefer to voluntarily end his career on the high note of a SuperBowl win.  He is getting older and has a lot of injuries to deal with, it would be in his best interest and the best interest of whatever team he was playing for IMO.


----------



## Denise1952

jujube said:


> Well, I'm rooting for the Carolina Panthers.  Most of my granddaughter's college athletic scholarship came from the Panthers.  I intend to show my gratitude by cheering them on.



I'm going with the Panthers too JJ, because there is a guy that hails from Oregon, a small, town boy from Scappoose Oregon


----------



## SeaBreeze

Fifty years of SuperBowl rings...http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/29/us/super-bowl-ring-photos-kickoff-by-the-bay/index.html


----------



## Denise1952

I hope the best for your team too SB I am not very competitive with these things  I won't watch the game, as I don't have tv, but there sure has been a lot of discussion/news since the movie Concussion came out hasn't there.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm not into football, but hubby will have the game on and I'll be watching on and off throughout the game.  If the Broncos look good toward the end, I usually take a seat and watch the action with him.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

SeaBreeze said:


> I want them to win too Babs, but I think Peyton will retire even after a win.  I think he would prefer to voluntarily end his career on the high note of a SuperBowl win.  He is getting older and has a lot of injuries to deal with, it would be in his best interest and the best interest of whatever team he was playing for IMO.



My husband's brother lives in Centennial, CO a short distance from Denver, my husband and his brother were both born in Colorado so even though we live in Louisiana and cheer the Saints on during football season, we also cheer for the Broncos. I really like Peyton Manning and he has had a good long career and if he decides to retire I will certainly understand why and will wish him the best in an new season of his life. But I will also miss watching him in the games.


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm rooting for Carolina.  I like Cam Newton.  Watched him play when he was at Auburn.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*BRONCOS WIN SUPERBOWL 50    24 -10 

CONGRATULATIONS BRONCOS!!  *epper::woohoo:


----------



## tnthomas

Congrats Broncos, better luck next time Panthers!


----------



## Don M.

Yippppeeee!  I kind of wish we were still in Denver....I'm sure all the cousins and family will be having a great party.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I hear the neighbors blowing off fireworks Don, well deserved win! :yes:


----------



## FazeFour

Don M. said:


> I'll be pulling for the Broncos, but the Las Vegas odds makers are betting on the Panthers.



No doubt some big winners in Vegas tonight.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Definitely doing the happy dance! Way to go Broncos!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Peyton Manning enjoys the Superbowl 50 World Championship winners trophy.


http://media.theindychannel.com/photo/2016/02/08/peyton-manning-trophy_Fotor_1454936037807_31538239_ver1.0_640_480  _1454936738391_31538280_ver1.0_640_480.jpg

Funny, I've been hearing this song today on both TV and radio, even found myself singing it around the house today.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks for posting that Ken, I hadn't seen the ring yet!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------

